

Why I switched from Google to DuckDuckGo; it’s all about the bangs - sagivo
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/07/03/why-i-switched-from-google-to-duckduckgo-its-all-about-the-bangs/

======
luck87
DuckDuckGo has a great philosophy. But, have you ever used DuckDuckGo instead
of Google, Bing and other search engines?
[https://duck.co/forum/thread/1902/why-i-love-duckduckgo-
but-...](https://duck.co/forum/thread/1902/why-i-love-duckduckgo-but-don-t-
use-it)

